# Afraid of Cars



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Over the past month Miles has developed a fear of moving cars! We have a nice trail run from our house along the coast, and certain parts of the trail are near a road. Every time a car drives by (not fast, about 30mph) Miles pulls and tries to run away from the road or he lies down and cowers. He has never bit hit by a car, and we have no trouble getting him to jump in and out of cars. Any advice? Worried that he is going to hurt his neck because we will be jogging along and all of a sudden he pulls hard away from the road. If there aren't cars, he jogs nicely next to me or slightly ahead.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Im def not an expert! But, this is what I would try if I had this problem...

I would sit and let him watch the cars, anytime he gets nervous pet him, maybe try distracting with a treat or doing some tricks. Let cars keep passing so he can learn not to pay attention to the passing cars when you are busy doing something with him.

I would be very interested to hear other suggestions!

I would be a little happy that he is afraid of cars, ya know? He might be more inclined to stay away from them. Just wouldn't want such panic and anxiety, obviously. Good luck and please update!! <3


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I'm a big Cesar Milan fan and he would suggest you NOT pet him when he's nervous. It rewards/reinforces the nervous behavior. 

I do agree with NeverGiveUp that desensitizing is a good idea though.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, Flynnandlunasmom absolutely is right about what I said. Cesar DOES say that and I even hesitated writing that lol. In all honesty though, I still pet my animals when they are wary of things or too excited! Lol And I think of Cesar EVERYTIME, saying I shouldn't haha!!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I had the same problem with my puppy.

My trainer suggested sitting or standing on a side walk(not too close to the traffic) ignoring the dog and the traffic and just watch the traffic go bye. When he begins to relax, drop a few treats on the ground. She said not to pet him or reassure him as that is re-enforcing bad behaviour. This worked fine on a quiet road, but as soon as I tried to progress down a busier road, he was definitely not a happy bunny.

The thing that worked best for us was taking the older dog in front of him - this just gave him confidence and he seem to think that was safe  My trainer said this was wrong that he should do it on his own. My opinion is, try all these things - does it matter what is right or wrong, you know your dog and you will know what is working for you.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have tried some of the advice and it seems to be helping! We have been having him sit and watch cars, and don't pet him or try to soothe him if he is scared. He seems to be better running facing traffic (doesn't like cars coming behind him even if we are on a running trail) so we have been more mindful of this when planning our routes. Getting better! We will keep working with him!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

So happy to hear that! I think it is just gonna get better from here for you guys!

I think a lot of people just accept it when their dog is afraid of things or have issues with certain situations. Its really good to hear people helping their dog and getting results!! Keep it up! <3 <3


----------

